

Show HN: Check Project Euler solutions (not complete) - perturbation
http://project-euler-solution.herokuapp.com/

======
perturbation
I threw this together pretty quickly since it doesn't look there's a good way
to check Project Euler solutions, so it is flawed in a number of ways (for
one, I don't have an answer to every problem). Feedback is greatly appreciated
since I'm pretty new to web dev even for something this basic.

Github repo here: [https://github.com/singularperturbation/project-euler-
soluti...](https://github.com/singularperturbation/project-euler-solution)

